# join my urban75 easy to play space strategy browser game! It's good, honest!



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 14, 2012)

OK I have set up an Urban75 only game of Neptunes Pride: http://bit.ly/Ar5pUZ password: urban75

You log in with your google account and grow a space empire. It's quite strategic and very slow. You need about 5 minutes every 24 hours. It gets really good after a week or so as you engage in space battles, trade technology and forge alliances.

The game is fo 6 players and will start when 6 have joined.

Bad puns, space themed urban user names and gratuitous references to Ian.M.Banks novels are strongly encouraged!!

The game is pretty well designed and very simple. I have had a trial run with some chums and admitedly 3 of the 6 dropped out I am now having a space war with a chum who lives in Korea...

I think this games would be up the street of the total war and civ players who frequent this board... It's also designed for people who dont have much time to game, hence the small amount everyday rather than 3 hour binge model.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2012)

the join and login links dont work for me in firefox


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2012)

Put that aspire link up again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds fun!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2012)

Apparently I am in a forbidden country!! I wonder how that will sit with the government ...'Your country is forbidden!'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2012)

I've logged on but can't seem to see how to log in to the u75 game?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2012)

Something to help me avoid work?  Sign me up!


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've logged on but can't seem to see how to log in to the u75 game?


Me too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Apparently I am in a forbidden country!! I wonder how that will sit with the government ...'Your country is forbidden!'


 
neptunes whatsit is haram


----------



## bmd (Jan 15, 2012)

maomao said:


> Me too.



Same. Can you post the link bouncer?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2012)

Click link, sign up with gmail and stay logged in, reclick link. Should take you to u75 bit...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 15, 2012)

What's this about a secret keyword


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2012)

Those about to lose their minds, I salute you.


----------



## bmd (Jan 15, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> What's this about a secret keyword



urban75

All lower case.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 15, 2012)

Where are our zombies?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 15, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Where are our zombies?


^^^This!


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've logged on but can't seem to see how to log in to the u75 game?



^
yep same as


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2012)

Instructions are up there.  (post #11)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2012)

i think i've joined 4 other people and waiting to start game.

oh, how exciting!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Click link, sign up with gmail and stay logged in, reclick link. Should take you to u75 bit...



Aha that was very nice and clear!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in, name is Michael Garibaldi.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 15, 2012)

Wicked, i'm no. 6


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

All I see is a black screen...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

The battle for control of the known galaxy has begun!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is basically farmville isnt it?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

sim667 said:


> This is basically farmville isnt it?



It's exactly the same apart from the fact it's set in Space, doesn't have farms and you can kill the other players.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2012)

"This game has already started"


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2012)

Start another one. I might be up for it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn. I fancied a game of this, after reading RPS's epic (and I do not use the word lightly) playthrough write-up: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/01/02/neptunes-pride-the-complete-epic/

If anyone feels like dropping out, I'm itching to play!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2012)

Reading the rules is _cheating_.

Someone start another one!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2012)

Argh bugger.  Tried creating and you need a subscription


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a subscription.. *sigh* would you like me set one up for you three is it? Or we could kill the current game and restart....


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't worry on my account.  I probably don't have the time or mental health anyway.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 16, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Something not about zombies



Zombies?

*meeps*


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have a subscription.. *sigh* would you like me set one up for you three is it? Or we could kill the current game and restart....



If you set another up I'm sure six people will turn up to play!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2012)

I will


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be interested to hear about people's experiences.  I have a feeling it's going to take up a lot more than 5 mins a day


----------



## bmd (Jan 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> All I see is a black screen...



Same here. Is it a black hole?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah just after I posted that the game appeared on my screen!


----------



## bmd (Jan 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah just after I posted that the game appeared on my screen!



In Safari?

Is it Flash based?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

Nah in google chrome.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

I have started a three player game and then left it,

password: urban75

http://np.ironhelmet.com/detail?game=32493508


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## bmd (Jan 16, 2012)

Just worked out this doesnt work on iOS. Take me off the 6 player please bouncer, I can't be arsed to sit in the spare room to play it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, you chose one of the symmetrical maps 
Don't suppose we could have a random one instead? Pwetty Pwease?

ETA: Or I could take BMD's place


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 16, 2012)

On my phone, but ok def in!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Just worked out this doesnt work on iOS. Take me off the 6 player please bouncer, I can't be arsed to sit in the spare room to play it.



I have no control over that. You will be controlled by AI. Is it possible you can play it at work? Or in a virus riddled internet cafe?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Oh, you chose one of the symmetrical maps
> Don't suppose we could have a random one instead? Pwetty Pwease?
> 
> ETA: Or I could take BMD's place



The symmetrical ones are designed to be well balanced, I read, I would give it a go they are not that bad!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## yield (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun. Though I reckon it'll take up a lot of time.

I joined a game when I saw the original game was full. Please count me in if you start another six player game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2012)

I chose 'quick games' in both instances - so when they are over lets start a massive super long one!


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2012)

You've all gone very quiet... how's it going?  Do you know what to do?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure what I'm doing


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I'm playing in my game - vs Problem Child and Hoodigan's wake - who are you?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a way to watch a game without being one of the players?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Is there a way to watch a game without being one of the players?


I don't think so. It would make it too easy to spy.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2012)

Good point.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2012)

i don't understand it tbh


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't understand it tbh


Read the tutorial. Read this guy's guide: http://www.rxtx.co.uk/tag/neptunespride/


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Read the tutorial. Read this guy's guide: http://www.rxtx.co.uk/tag/neptunespride/



Cheers.

I'm hoodigan's wake


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2012)

Then, for now, let us explore this galaxy in peace.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 18, 2012)

I can report the 'Urbanite Empire' is quiet with no battles fought... yet.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2012)

I have sent out two carriers to two planets and that's it.  Not much else I can do today.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2012)

It's slow to start, by all accounts. As you fleets get faster, things change...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, 3-player game doesn't have the same scope for alliances and meta-gaming as the 6-player game. However, it should be good for learning the ropes


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hmm, 3-player game doesn't have the same scope for alliances and meta-gaming as the 6-player game. However, it should be good for learning the ropes



I was thinking the same.  Not sure about the spiral either.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's cut our teeth on this, and the others can in theirs, then with our space-daring hardened, do it For Real.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2012)

Due to work getting in the way I failed to upgrade my economy before getting paid


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2012)

lol!

*adds notes to secret dossier on the empire of Hoodigan's Wake*


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

First Blood!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 23, 2012)

My attack fleets are carving up Kid Eternity's territory - he's gone AFK and the AI is powerless to resist..


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep forgetting to log in at home and there's no way I can get away with it at work


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I keep forgetting to log in at home and there's no way I can get away with it at work


That's interesting


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

I've actually been holding a ruler on the screen to judge distances, using a calculator to work out battle outcomes and setting reminders in my calendar for the best time to act


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I've actually been holding a ruler on the screen to judge distances, using a calculator to work out battle outcomes and setting reminders in my calendar for the best time to act



bloody hell, I can't compete with that


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> bloody hell, I can't compete with that


Fortunately, you are not my problem. Right now, anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2012)

well, i've been annihilated


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I join in?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Can I join in?


Would need a new game  When these ones are over, the most keen could start anew one though!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2012)

Well giz a shout if so


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2012)

Useful: http://josteinb.com/npCalc/


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm slowly getting the hang of things. It's a shame that two of my nearest neighbours dropped out.

It seems to be all about diplomacy and tech cartels. If two players can trust each and specialise their research they are bound to do well.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm.. is that the key to it? Getting a strong alliance and then tech trading? That's good to know for the future.  I've read a few things that say that.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

The three player game makes alliances very tricky. The symmetrical map also forces a stand-off for the central star...


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The three player game makes alliances very tricky. The symmetrical map also forces a stand-off for the central star...



Yup.  I think the game would benefit from more players and random star clusters.  Three way it's going to be 2 vs 1, then 2 vs a different 1 etc etc.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

I see this as a training game anyway. Game #2 will be the real deal


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2012)

tommers said:


> Hmm.. is that the key to it? Getting a strong alliance and then tech trading? That's good to know for the future. I've read a few things that say that.


Unfortunately I'm about to be at war with my initial tech ally. He didn't fight anyone at the beginning and just boosted his economy.

While I was involved in a costly conflict with my neighbour, towards the galactic core, so had to spend lots on industry.

Anway count me in for the next game.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> My attack fleets are carving up Kid Eternity's territory - he's gone AFK and the AI is powerless to resist..


Quoted to make you get an alert:

When the game is over, can it be played back so we can all see who did what when?


----------



## Random (Jan 24, 2012)

Am up fo the next game. Is ther an android app?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

Random said:


> Am up fo the next game. Is ther an android app?


Nope. Flash only


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think there is a replay setting :-(

I will set up the biggest game possible as soon as 'Urbanite Empire' is over.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 24, 2012)

nice


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

In which case, I will take notes so I can deliver a full report of my crushing defeat flawless victory


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm finding it very frustrating - I want to talk about this game, the decisions, the tension, the loggin on every hour to see what's happening. But the only people I know who care are also playing the game and I don't want to give away anything! Aaagh!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 24, 2012)

Well all is calm in the Urbanite Empire game.. no tension at all. None. None whatsoever.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Well all is calm in the Urbanite Empire game.. no tension at all. None. None whatsoever.


Given the utterly tedious levels of no-tension-whatsoever in our 3-player game, I can't imagine how stupifying it must be with 6 of you to be bored. What a DULL game


----------



## yield (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a bit like playing chess by post. I demand instant gratification!

</firstworldproblems>


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

I was using a fleet of one ship to chart the travel times to nearby stars and accidentally forgot to clear the waypoint. It's now on its way to meet a fleet of 68 ships that have +1 Weapons compared to me. I have renamed the fleet "I Just Want To Be Your Friend" >_<


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I was using a fleet of one ship to chart the travel times to nearby stars and accidentally forgot to clear the waypoint. It's now on its way to meet a fleet of 68 ships that have +1 Weapons compared to me. I have renamed the fleet "I Just Want To Be Your Friend" >_<



Transfer ownership of the ship so its not an act of war?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 25, 2012)

I have prepared a 12 player game btw. But I can't handle two at once...


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 25, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have prepared a 12 player game btw. But I can't handle two at once...



I'll be up for that.  This spiral galaxy leaves no room for flanking manoeuvres etc.  I don't like it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

Is there anywhere that lists the research costs for each level of tech? And also what bonus (in speed, range and scanning) each tech level provides?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 25, 2012)

The interface tells you what you'll gain when you get it.  I expect you can work out how long it will take given a science level and number of research 'units' (whatever they're called) left to research.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I know what I've got, and what the next one will cost, but is the relationship linear? Speed 4 costs more research points than speed 3, but how many more? And is it the same increase in speed for each tech level?


----------



## yield (Jan 26, 2012)

Well there you go. Expanded too quickly, didn't invest enough in WS and now I'm being destroyed.

When's the next game?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 26, 2012)

yield said:


> When's the next game?



Is there a list of would-be participants to which I could add my name?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't wait to hear the war stories when these games are over. I'm having tremendous fun with mine and am keeping a daily diary


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to play!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I want to play!


Even if it eventually means sitting up 'til 3am to outmanoeuvre the player who sat up'til 2am to outmanouvre the player who sat up'til 1am?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Even if it eventually means sitting up 'til 3am to outmanoeuvre the player who sat up'til 2am to outmanouvre the player who sat up'til 1am?


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Well, if everybody used that tactic then after a few moves, you'd end up playing in daylight hours again.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2012)

I am never going to win these things because I can't be arsed to commit.  Plus, I'm far to nice and not nearly nefarious  enough.  Unlike crispy


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

Little old me?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Little old me?


Pfft - I can see you doing a Nermal* as you say that.  Even without webcam.

*Excessively fake harmless and saccharine sweet expression, frequently involving fluttered eyelashes, clasped hands, tilted head, and innocent smile.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

tbh, I'm amazed I have it in me. Maybe I'm actually a sociopath after all?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2012)

You should take up online poker.  Seriously.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 26, 2012)

OK!!! the 'Urbanite Empire' game is still running. Crispy et all are still playing theirs. BUT I have decided to start a massive 12 player game. Why not? everyone who's interested has had a go. I think we are all ready for the BIG ONE.

'Terror of the Urbanites'
Neptune's Pride. Explore, Expand, Exploit, Exterminate!: http://bit.ly/wOwDgt

Password: Urban75
(urban has a capital)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

What? We should finish our current games first. Can't be doing with two games at once.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2012)

I've joined.  I'm fairly certain I'm doomed in my current game, plus it's nowhere near starting yet.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, well I don't want to lose my spot, so I'm in. Hopefully it'll be at least a week until the game starts, though.

I wouldn't be so sure about your doom, FM. Our fellow player has both of us in our sights and it makes sense to only fight one of us at a time...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

Impossible to show the game map without revealing my position, but the game stats speak volumes:

http://np.ironhelmet.com/gamestats?game=32493508

I'm red, Fraction's blue and Problem Child is yellow (did we find out who that is btw?)

You two outrank me in ships, economy and industry. That's pretty important.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, I think PC is going to bust both our arses tbh.  Who is PC btw?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

No idea! Anyway, there's no shame in coming second.

Just in coming last 

ETA: God the last ten minute wait while an attacking fleet nears its target is agonising. I want to know the result NOW!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

The endgame is rather anticlimactic isn't it? I know now, days from the end, that I cannot hope to win.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 27, 2012)

That's three player games for you. No grand alliances.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2012)

Still, 2nd place is still worth fighting for


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here it comes. Victory to Problem Child in 1h10m and counting...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2012)

And there it is. Final score:
Problem Child: 18 (who the hell were you?!)
Crispy: 10
Fractionman: 9

Glad it's over tbf - the map and limit player count restricted the strategic options.

I've been keeping a war diary. Do you want to read it? No? Tough.

*18th January*
It's a symmetrical map with an obvious crunch point in the center. I immediately use my starting money to build two fleets and send them in opposite directions. Hoodigan's Wake offers a technology trade - his Weapons for whatever I choose. I turn it down. Assuming that he has also been making offers to Problem Child, I offer PC tech exchange of my own. His terms are ludicrous and we break off negotiations. I set my research to Weapons.

*19th January*
I realise I made a hideous error by routing an exploration fleet via a star that I have already visited. This mistake costs me dearly in the following turns, as my opponents take the lead in all fields. I get Weapons and choose Speed for my next tech, keen to accelerate my expansion rate after my blunder.

*20th January*
Expansion continues and Speed is researched. Range next. My opponents' star count races ahead of mine.

*21st January*
My Friday night turned into Saturday morning and I neglect the game for 36 hours. This cements my trailing position.

*22nd January*
I spend two days' income in an attempt to get my expansion back on track. Late at night, the game sees first blood as Problem Child hurls a mighty fleet of 4 ships against my frontline star, defended with 24 ships. What was he thinking?

*23rd January*
All three of us have reached the central area. PC gets there first and heavily defends Mothallah, the central star. It is a stand-off, with no player able to take their neighbour's star without losing all their attacking ships in a counter-attack. I realise that I will never win on my own, and that PC is taking a clear lead. I get in touch with HW and propose a tech-sharing pact. We are both researching weapons, so agree to swap our next techs: My speed for his Scanning.

*24th January*
At the agreed time, I send HW speed technology. Given that he has not researched any Speed at all, this transfer still leaves me the faster of us, which makes me happy. The time for him to reciprocate comes and goes. Attempts to rouse him via in-game messaging and urban go unanswered. I head to bed worried.

*25th January*
With HW still silent, I begin to suspect treachery. What a fool I was to trust him and transfer my tech first! I give my 70-strong capital fleet orders to attack his nearby star. With 10 minutes of jump prep left on the clock, a message arrives:



> You received a gift from Hoodigan's Wake:
> Tech: Scanning Range



Shit! He was just being lazy! I scramble and cancel the orders. Good thing too, as it would have achieved little in terms of winning the game, whilst leaving me open to attack by PC. After some thought, I make a proposal to HW: A joint strategic attack on Problem Child. The plan is to send equally-sized fleets at Mothallah. The first to arrive gets wiped out, but the second mops up and takes the star. To sweeten the play, we will time the fleets' arrival for tomorrow at 0730h, 20 minutes after I gain my next weapons upgrade. I will get out of bed, gift HW the weapons tech and catch PC by surprise while he eats his breakfast. Any reinforcements he might have launched the night before will not be enough, due to our joint Weapons upgrade. In the following days, we will do the same thing to Acamar. He will be two stars and a hundred ships down. We will be 70 ships down but one star up each.

HW agrees to my plan, in the interests of spicing the game up. He will gift me his next Scanning advance as payment for the Weapons upgrade. We toss a coin and decide that I will take Mothallah. I do the maths and we agree on a figure for the size of our attack fleets. In the midst of all this scheming, I make a little mistake. I use two one-ship fleets to plot temporary routes to PC's stars in order to get ideas of travel time, but forget to clear the waypoints when finished. I come back to the game to see the brave little spaceships rushing off to their doom. The first one dashes itself against Mothallah, while the other heads for Acamar, two stars back from PC's front. HW's Scanning gift arrives, but is of no immediate use.

At 11pm, the agreed time for action, HW backs out of the plan and suggests I attack Acamar on my own: His advanced Scanning means he can see that it only has 2 ships defending it. In the real world, I've been hosting bookgroup all evening and I'm drunk. My judgement thus impaired, I interpret HW's cowardice as treachery and decide to switch targets. I fling my entire capital fleet at Rigil Kentaurus, his 2nd nearest star. I have no idea how many ships he has to defend it. I don't care. Hoodigan's Wake must pay!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2012)

*26th January*
I wake with a hangover and my palm on my face for being so impulsive. Over breakfast, my sacrificial fleet arrives at Acamar and is defeated by a defense force of 22. Hmm, that's a lot more than HW said there was. But that was last night. Was he lying, thus proving his duplicitous nature? Or was he unaware of incoming reinforcements? It is academic now, my attack "plan" is committed. Payday comes and HW realises my betrayal. He immediately withdraws the majority of his frontline fleet from Adhafera to reinforce Rigil. My own reinforcement fleet is busy gathering ships from my forward stars. I aim it at Adhafera, where it will win, even if he manages to increase his Weapons in the meantime. PC sends out reinforcements to Mothallah. Who will he attack? Will my attack fleet survive the battle at Rigil? Are Hoodigan's reinforcements going to wipe it out anyway? Fingernails are in short supply.

I take Rigil with ease, wiping out near 40 ships each. HW has done is homework and the pursuing reinforcements are just large enough to finish me off. I can't keep Rigil and I don't want to lose my precious ships. So I press on to Atik, even deeper into Hoodigan territory. This whole business is strategic suicide. HW and I will exhaust each other, then Problem Child will waltz in and take an easy victory. But I don't care. It's fun, and good practice for the *real* game we'll play when this one is done.

*27th January*
Last night was bloody. Problem Child chose my stars as his route to victory and took two. He sent a much smaller fleet than he could afford to, however, and the stars are ripe for the retaking. If only I had more ships!

On the other side of the galaxy, a miracle occurs. I take and hold Atik! HW didn't bring enough reinforcements to the party and left me with 4 ships. By my reckoning, he won't be able to get any more ships here before I get the next weapons level. But I don't think that will be enough to save me. Despite Atik's strong industry, I don't have enough time to build up a sufficient defence. Instead, I will wait until the very last minute before departing Atik and heading even deeper into HW's stars. Maybe I will end the game holding nothing but his crummiest backwater system.

I spend nearly all my payday money on Industry. For the first time in the game, I have the best Weapons technology. I'm not going down without a fight!

*28th January*
I claw back a star overnight and spend on science and industry. The remnants of my invasion force finally die in the backwaters of Hoodigan's empire. My intrepid fleet Behind You is 1d16h away from completing its grand round-up trip and will bring around 55 ships to the fight. This is less that half the number that Problem Child has available. He can wipe me out in one blow should he choose. But he does nothing. I can only assume he is building up his forces just outside my scanning range.

I come home for dinner. WTF is this?!




			
				Problem Child said:
			
		

> _That's all folks_
> All yours Crispy, quick as you can mate as I've got washing on the line. I enjoyed and I think I've learned how to play it now but I've made some stupid mistakes: i.e. you can't immediately reinforce a star by increasing the industry count. It's a real time thief though.



Well, I'll be damned. He does have very good scanning, so can probably see exactly what I'm up to. Pfft. Who cares if it's a trap, I'll take those undefended stars, yes please!

*29th January*
Well, I won't hold them for long. Despite maintaining my lead in weapons, and catching up with PC's industry, he still has 50% more ships than me. He only needs 3 more stars to win, and I can't see him failing to do it in the next day or two. Once again, however, he sends too weak a fleet. Tonight, I will overwhelm his invasion force. But can I manage anything other than holding my spiral arm? If PC takes the fight to Hoodigan's wake, I may be able to slip behind him and take enough stars to (gasp) win.

*30th January*
Ah! There's his large fleet. He will take one star, but my maths says I will be able to take it back quite quickly. I get more messages in my inbox from PC, saying how he's screwed it up and the game is mine. This must be a ruse: He is way ahead in stars, science, industry and economy and has only to throw all his ships at our stars to win. Hoodigan's wake is definitely on the way out, having lost his juicy core stars to Problem Child. He now has no lead in any stat. When my mega-fleet arrives at Mothallah, I will have a clearer picture of my ability to pull a win out of the bag.

Aha! PC's core planets are almost undefended. I wish I'd saved $25 to buy another carrier, so that I can safely split my forces and go in both directions. I cheekily ask Hoodigan's Wake for a $25 gift/loan so that I can get on with the business of winning. Doesn't hurt to ask!

It doesn't matter. Problem Child did his maths right, and must have known that his greater speed would give him the edge. My fleet is 2h30m away from conquering one of his stars. His fleet is 1h10m away from one of mine. I need 22 ships to hold it. I have 20. It will be his 18th star and thus win him the game. One hour and 2 ships in it! If I had been able to beat him to it, I would have kept his star count below 18, and been in a strategically better position to capture more of his stars. In the end, a lack of fast fleets did for me.

*Conclusion*
It's been a lot of fun and I know the mechanics of the game well now. But this three player game has been frustrating. The map was symmetrical with a single, central contact point between our empires. Flanking moves were impossible. In addition, alliances are too hard to maintain. A few mistakes at the beginning cost me dear, and I never fully recovered, and was unable to make use of alliance to close the gap. I can't wait for the 12-player game!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

Epic, in the other game Problem Child is about to get pwned... I've already said too much.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm too lazy for this game


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

WE NEED *5* MORE VICT.. er.. PLAYERS!!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe 6, as I'll be space food for you dogs.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe 12 was a bit ambitious?


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2012)

I think a slightly more modest 6 or 8 player game would be good.

The 8 player game I'm in is (somehow) still going strong. I'm a.o.g. in second place.

http://np.ironhelmet.com/gamestats?game=32474158


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

yield said:


> I think a slightly more modest 6 or 8 player game would be good.
> 
> The 8 player game I'm in is (somehow) still going strong. I'm a.o.g. in second place.
> 
> http://np.ironhelmet.com/gamestats?game=32474158


I hope there's at least two of you ganging up on Gwello! That's quite a lead he has.


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I hope there's at least two of you ganging up on Gwello! That's quite a lead he has.


Unfortunately I've been fighting the players I'd need to ally with against him.

There's a lack of trust.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

I now reckon that back-stabbing is of no use until it's the move that will win you the game. Otherwise, it just weakens both your positions and allows the non-stabby people to get ahead. You need to build alliances on trust and keep your word, right up to the very last minute.


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree. Alliances and tech sharing is most effective.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 1, 2012)

OK so here is an 8 player game: http://bit.ly/y6clv3 pwd: urban75

Is that what we wanted?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

It's what we have enough players for, so yes


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2012)

Just two more players needed! Gwan gwan gwan!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 3, 2012)

My neighbours have destroyed my fleets and taken my planets between them... curse them.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh dear.  What happened?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like his neighbours destroyed his fleets and took his planets.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha smartass.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 5, 2012)

My ancient civilisation was once the dominant force in the galaxy.. now scattered amongst the stars... ect.

p.s. ancient monoliths will activate in a 1000yrs time to signify my return


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> OK so here is an 8 player game: http://bit.ly/y6clv3 pwd: urban75
> 
> Is that what we wanted?


We're still two players short. What about a six player game?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm feeling depressed after the merciless treatment at the hands of the space pirates, especially 'peacful' Colin. Will sort it soon...


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2012)

yield said:


> I think a slightly more modest 6 or 8 player game would be good.
> 
> The 8 player game I'm in is (somehow) still going strong. I'm a.o.g. in second place.
> 
> http://np.ironhelmet.com/gamestats?game=32474158





Crispy said:


> I hope there's at least two of you ganging up on Gwello! That's quite a lead he has.


I've hit the top player with everything I've got. And... one of the main people who suggested the plan has gone AI inactive and no one else is supporting me.

He has nearly twice the WS I have so my doom is approaching.

Very very slowly.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 9, 2012)

curse of the urbanites

for 6 playaz

pwd: urban75

http://np.ironhelmet.com/detail?game=33244012


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2012)

Doncha wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> curse of the urbanites
> 
> for 6 playaz
> 
> ...


"Sorry. You cannot join this game because you cannot be in more than two games that have not yet started."
 >_<


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 9, 2012)

tommers said:


> Doncha wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


 
I will have my revenge, in this life, or the next.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Sorry. You cannot join this game because you cannot be in more than two games that have not yet started."
> >_<


 
Other games deleted.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hurrah! Fingers crossed this one actually starts


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 9, 2012)

tommers said:


> Doncha wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


 
I will choose to remember our years of friendship and not that ugly behaviour you engaged in towards the end.


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2012)

Needs must. Soz.   The plan was to go north but it was a bit congested.

I liked the messaging and stuff but I didn't like the feeling of things happening without me knowing. 

That final attack was a thing of beauty though.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 9, 2012)

The one where instead of fighting each other like men you both repeatedly stabbed ME in the back?


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2012)

No. You probably couldn't see it cos you only had 3 stars left but I launched about 15 fleets overnight at him.

I needed 6 stars and I was worried you 2 would finally get your acts together and ally.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> curse of the urbanites
> 
> for 6 playaz
> 
> ...


 
Just one more player needed! Join now and make payday convenient for lunch hour!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2012)

And we're off! This should be good


----------



## al (Feb 13, 2012)

this is going to rule my life for the foreseeable future, isn't it?  

(beardslap btw)


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2012)

First rule of Neptune's Pride - don't give away who you are.

Second rule of Neptune's Pride - betray the one in the middle.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2012)

This is already much more fun than the 3 player game! I like


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a moron who keeps forgetting to cancel orders that I only made to check flight times. I know what I'm doing, I just keep fucking it up! There goes another fleet


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I have severley messed up this game. And am now going away for two days. So unable to monitor progress.

Argh.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have severley messed up this game. And am now going away for two days. So unable to monitor progress.
> 
> Argh.


 
Not sure if bluffing


----------



## al (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the motto of assassins creed rings true in this game


"Nothing is true, everything is permitted"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Not sure if bluffing


 
You wil pay for your treachery


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2012)

http://np.ironhelmet.com/gamestats?game=33244012

It's a three-way battle for the lead now. My money's on Dunardry.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 21, 2012)

rubbish game I hate it..


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Star count:


Not the most gripping end game in the world ever. Dunardry (navy blue) has a clear lead in weapons. Why he hasn't blitzed through on a rampage, I don't know.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Why he hasn't blitzed through on a rampage, I don't know.


 
Could it be that Dunardry doesn't want to end up like you did?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Could it be that Dunardry doesn't want to end up like you did?



I don't know. Just seems to me that his victory is assured. It's maths!


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I don't know. Just seems to me that his victory is assured. It's maths!


 
Now that Zero Credibility seems to have given up, I think you might be right.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think he's given up. He now has the lead in weapons (and will continue to do so, with his huge lead in science). If he can take UA's stars, he's got a chance.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I don't think he's given up. He now has the lead in weapons (and will continue to do so, with his huge lead in science). If he can take UA's stars, he's got a chance.


 
The game says he's gone into AI.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh really? That's a shame, I though he had a good go at it 
Just a matter of time then. Then we can play another one


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Then we can play another one


 
I'm up for it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

But I'm going to go under a pseudonym. It's better if you don't know who you're playing with I think.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> But I'm going to go under a pseudonym. It's better if you don't know who you're playing with I think.


 
You'll have to adjust your reckless style if you don't want to be detected.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

Heh. I have been a bit "Measure? Fuck it, I'll just cut" instead of the "Measure five times, cut once" approach that the game demands. I do wish the game had a "commit to jump" button though. I lost so many fleets by forgetting to cancel a jump that I only plotted to check travel times.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Heh. I have been a bit "Measure? Fuck it, I'll just cut" instead of the "Measure five times, cut once" approach that the game demands. I do wish the game had a "commit to jump" button though. I lost so many fleets by forgetting to cancel a jump that I only plotted to check travel times.


 
That's happened once to me as well.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Zero Crediblity has gained credibility. He's back in the fight.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

*shakes pom-poms*


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 18, 2012)

It's over now. Any chance of someone starting up a new game?


----------

